# why gto so heavy?



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

i was just wondering why the 04 and 05 GTOs are so heavy? what are the best ways to decrease the weight? thanks


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

chris8299s said:


> i was just wondering why the 04 and 05 GTOs are so heavy? what are the best ways to decrease the weight? thanks


Try this
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=786&highlight=weight+reduction 
or this
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=83&highlight=weight+reduction 
or this
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=526&highlight=weight 
or this
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=316&highlight=weight 
or better yet, try the search button.
I swear it doesn't bite.


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for the links.

what does "SLP" mean in this sentence: "you can drop several pounds by replacing the oem skidplate with SLP's"

what does "BMR" mean in this sentence: "you can replace the skid plate with a lighter BMR one"


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

chris8299s said:


> thanks for the links.
> 
> what does "SLP" mean in this sentence: "you can drop several pounds by replacing the oem skidplate with SLP's"
> 
> what does "BMR" mean in this sentence: "you can replace the skid plate with a lighter BMR one"


Those would be the names of performance parts companies.


----------

